# training plans for the week of 7-17 to 7-23



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

**ahem** am I the only person planning to train this week??


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We decided we would just watch you this week.
NOT, have to sit down after this mornings session and reevaluate.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> **ahem** am I the only person planning to train this week??


We didn't finish last week's goals :lol:

Ok, I'll make new ones:

Daily: hold/out homework, collar work, tractable heeling in yard, sit whistle

Training / marks as opportunities arise - (none planned at this time)

I revised my goals because I thought of it later in the day, we've been doing drills so inconsistently I'm going re-do collar work from the beginning; forget the fetch project until we are re-collar conditioned; so we will do collar work - sit and incorporate the whistle this week


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My training plan is generally not that well laid out--at least not right now. Today I will go to group training and she'll get some marks and run a a blind with help. Depending on when we finish, I may stop at the pond and work on water t. Thursday night is group obedience where I am starting to proof Scout. I'll work on various things throughout the week as I have time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be heading out soon for obedience & agility. I am (finally) organizing my notes, books & dvds from the last round of painting and hope to put together my week's plan tonight. 

But, truthfully after seeing some of the plans on these threads, I may need to re-evaluate my ability to find enough time to train my Faelan for Senior and Master; I simply do not have the hours of daylight available ..... but he is an honest dog who loves to work so I need to do some serious evaluation.

Edit: Weather forecast is calling for heat index exceeding 105 towards the end of the week, book ended with Thunderstorms. Are there field drills for inside?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I did some field training in my dreams last night, does that count?:uhoh:

Since I have no field training plans for my waking hours, I will just share my general plans for the week cause I want to play too! (hey I saw that yawn!)

Monday get ready for Houston

Tuesday get ready for Houston

Wednesday drive to Houston to get hips and elbows done. Hope that Flip is feeling okay from that because then we go to the Reliant shows to set up and do some run throughs.

Thursday show in novice and hopefully earn a CD. Possibly show in WC open, still TBD

Friday show in novice again in case Flip decided to do something Flipy the day before. Spend way too much money at the vendors. I am swearing that I will only buy things I can actually use this year, instead of random pretty stuff with goldens on it.

Saturday sleep


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, you crack me up!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Working today 10 hours (Sunday) but if not too rainy after work go and work the new casting drill called Pyramid.

Monday obedience class, which we have not been to forever. 

Tuseday/Thursday I will take her swimming, work on heeling, Pyramid if I did not get to it on Sunday.

Wednesday big training group. 

Friday drive 2 hours to train with Pro.

Saturday and Sunday see who is around and wants to train. Work on Pyramid.

Well, it looks good on paper.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Same as last week. Going into CC and FF


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have specific drills/skills/etc laid out for the week, we're in a holding pattern of group training about twice a week and training by myself in between. 
I know on Tuesday I'm training with Kristin on a new pond she found, and Thursday we'll go to Betsy's (techno pond I posted a picture of). Will probably go to Williston tonight and/or Wednesday night to practice blinds with Slater.
With Fisher, drills are getting to be sorta pointless. He has figured them out to the point that they aren't helping anything. He also has them so figured out he is crawling out of his skin to do it and it's making him MORE anxious. Wagon wheel drives him through the roof. I set up the three in a row lining drill that Barb's been describing, Fisher overthinks it and will take a straight line PAST the white stakes, like he thinks the point of the drill is to pass up the ones in your face and go long. Walking baseball, he so gets it, the last time I played that, when I walked away from him sitting remote to throw the "diversion" bumper, I turned around to face him and he was already on his way to the "hidden" bumper. Geeze! There are some advanced drills like KRD and cast-off drill that are good with him, and he does enjoy it. So instead I get the most with Fisher by doing our group setups, breaking them down into singles to start with, and making it hard when putting it altogether. Most of what we constantly need to work on is line stuff, creeping, dilly-dallying on the return to heel, looking out and ID'ing marks, etc. Every time we train I sorta assess where we're at with that stuff, to know how to handle it the next time. 
All I'm doing now with Slater is running lots of cold blinds with white stakes. He needs to learn the cold blind game before I get into much else. In our setup days he is running doubles and the occasional triple, and doing well with his water marks, and starting to honor. I should probably do more drills with him but I just don't have time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We had a bonsai run to Medford to pick up a friends new Aussie puppy. She is a real cutie, but I wasn't able to make training plans...yet. I'll work them out by tomorrow and post them, just a tad late.

Tag I know will continue with Hillman retrieving and leash work. I gotta get a pigeon out and get some pictures of him. 
Breeze will continue with line manners and some longer retrieves.
Dooley continue pattern and lining drills plus??? I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I did some field training in my dreams last night, does that count?:uhoh:
> 
> Since I have no field training plans for my waking hours, I will just share my general plans for the week cause I want to play too! (hey I saw that yawn!)
> 
> ...


You should buy Flip's adopted grandma some Annie magnet's... (You know which ones she would love...ROFL ...)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay my training plans.. I have not practiced my tracking homework.. I had enough issues without Titan going out to the Utility glove and laying down on it..looks like we will not do any outside training until late in the week because the heat and humidity. I will try to get some practice in before I leave on Thursday for Fargo.. Oh I have to get a field picture taken sometime this week..I kinda feel like a fake.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll take fake! If fact with Titans credentials, he can be an honorary field dog. 

Jodie, buy Flip a stuffed duck and thow it through a sprinkler and call it a water retrieve!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> We'll take fake! If fact with Titans credentials, he can be an honorary field dog.
> 
> Jodie, buy Flip a stuffed duck and thow it through a sprinkler and call it a water retrieve!


Thanks... My friend said he would take some field pictures (unless Jessica or Jill would decide to visit MN????) but he says Titan has to actually retrieve a duck......I told him sure he could but he better take the picture before he starts plucking them :doh::doh:.. You should see him skin his stuffed animals..I have a lot of fur-less toys..:doh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could just say he was running back so fast the feathers were just flying off the duck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ya know, I had a bad night last night (worrying about Toby) and I sign on to the forum this morning and you guys just make me grin and chuckle. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a weird week for me and it is supposed to be HOT here. 

Monday - Gabby has agility class
Tuesday - A walk in hunt training class at my agility facility in the evening. Sounds interesting, working with dogs working towards their JH so right up Gabby's alley. 
Wednesday - Friday.... honestly I don't know. It is supposed to be so hot. Chance of storms each day with the heat and humidity. Wed is typically Gabby's day off, and Thursday we want to try to get out and do some field training somewhere but when hubby gets out of work it is SO hot, not sure it is a feesible thing to do so we may do short exercises here at home where we can seek refuge in the air conditioning if it gets too much. I guess we have to see what happens with the weather. 

Hoping hubby calls the trainer up north and we can get with him sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

This mornings training was a disaster. Started to throw Gunner some warmup bumpers. On his way back lady with a fru fru dog yells at me to put my dog on leash. Plan was to take the bumper do hold drill and a little OB. About the time I grabbed the bumper and about to grab him she pipes up again. By this time she had gotten closer and she could not have timed it more perfect to get his attention. So Gunner seeing potential friends slips out and hauls butt to go greet them. Went down hill from there she proceeded to lecture about her dog getting attacked and now will viciously attack other dogs. (He went around her in a couple of times while Gunner was trying to say Hello trying to get away). 
Anyway I told her if she would just go ahead and go on her way everything would be fine. He has a leash and an Ecollar on and I am training.
Not good enough, she proceeds on with her lecture. So I just said to my training partner. "We'll just go somewhere else I'm done"
I should have been paying attention for people walking up behind us but was watching Gunner's return. But she obviously saw what we were doing. That was his second retrieve and walked directly at us.
I think she was looking for a fight but I was not going to give her the satisfaction. 
Why somebody has such an issue with someone trying to train a 4 mo. old puppy is beyond me!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ugh, we have occasional problems running into rude dog owners when out training. They'll walk their dogs through our setup, let them jump all over us and harass our dogs, won't leave when politely asked, and don't clean up after their dogs sh*t!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some people! Poor Gunner, he just wanted to meet new people. I probably wouldn't have been so civil, but then, I'm not big on people yelling/lecturing at me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes me remember why I generally prefer dogs to people....
We sometimes have a problem at the "cold pond" when other people think it's really *cute* to let their dog go retrieve MY dog's bumper while my dog is sitting quietly waiting to be sent. Not *cute* at all. UGH. Then when I give Tito the "take it" command he launches out 15 feet big air, hauls butt over and grabs the bumper, and they give ME a dirty look.....




Radarsdad said:


> This mornings training was a disaster. Started to throw Gunner some warmup bumpers. On his way back lady with a fru fru dog yells at me to put my dog on leash. Plan was to take the bumper do hold drill and a little OB. About the time I grabbed the bumper and about to grab him she pipes up again. By this time she had gotten closer and she could not have timed it more perfect to get his attention. So Gunner seeing potential friends slips out and hauls butt to go greet them. Went down hill from there she proceeded to lecture about her dog getting attacked and now will viciously attack other dogs. (He went around her in a couple of times while Gunner was trying to say Hello trying to get away).
> Anyway I told her if she would just go ahead and go on her way everything would be fine. He has a leash and an Ecollar on and I am training.
> Not good enough, she proceeds on with her lecture. So I just said to my training partner. "We'll just go somewhere else I'm done"
> I should have been paying attention for people walking up behind us but was watching Gunner's return. But she obviously saw what we were doing. That was his second retrieve and walked directly at us.
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Makes me remember why I generally prefer dogs to people....
> We sometimes have a problem at the "cold pond" when other people think it's really *cute* to let their dog go retrieve MY dog's bumper while my dog is sitting quietly waiting to be sent. Not *cute* at all. UGH. Then when I give Tito the "take it" command he launches out 15 feet big air, hauls butt over and grabs the bumper, and they give ME a dirty look.....


Oh, I would SO love to see that!! I can't believe people would actually send their dog after Tito's bumper? Really? That takes juavos!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course you got a dirty look, how dare you take your bumper away from their dog. Their dog looked so cute stealing it away from Tito. Don't you understand their pup is just as entitled to that bumper as yours. 
Another reason I don't go to dog parks (I know you weren't at one). Commune mentality or something. Sheesh
I need to go take a chill pill. Aggravates the heck out of me because that lady fully intended to cause an issue.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> You could just say he was running back so fast the feathers were just flying off the duck!


Okay so we are all agreed.. When I send Annie the picture of the plucked duck you will tell all your friends that he is so fast that they blew right off the duck????RIGHT????RIGHT???.... I wonder if you could photo shop a duck in his mouth....I bet Jessica or Jodie could...:wavey:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> ya know, I had a bad night last night (worrying about Toby) and I sign on to the forum this morning and you guys just make me grin and chuckle. Y'all are awesome.


I hope Toby is doing okay today???Glad we could lighten your day..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Jodie, buy Flip a stuffed duck and thow it through a sprinkler and call it a water retrieve!


Hey at least my boy has been through all the steps of force fetch and has worked real birds. I even have a couple in my freezer. But that could be a good idea for poor Titan - they make some pretty realistic stuffed ducks ya know!

On a more serious note, if you do have problems with the real bird, what about a dokken?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay so we are all agreed.. When I send Annie the picture of the plucked duck you will tell all your friends that he is so fast that they blew right off the duck????RIGHT????RIGHT???.... I wonder if you could photo shop a duck in his mouth....I bet Jessica or Jodie could...:wavey:


I remember very well a GRNews ad some years ago for the at the time #1 show golden in the country, with a STUFFED DUCK photoshopped in it's mouth then the whole dog photoshopped into a field. Not well done, I might add, and how pathetic can you get?????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL you and I need to get working on Tito's ad :



K9-Design said:


> I remember very well a GRNews ad some years ago for the at the time #1 show golden in the country, with a STUFFED DUCK photoshopped in it's mouth then the whole dog photoshopped into a field. Not well done, I might add, and how pathetic can you get?????


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe if you sit in front of the back ground. Photographer ready on speed shoot fast frame or whatever it's called.
Insert duck in pup's mouth and yell SHOOOOOOT !!!!!!!!!
Duck inserter has to move quickly out of picture!!

Grab duck as soon as pup commences defeathering.
Just a thought??


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I might have to have someone tape it.. I could be on America's Funniest Video's.. All kidding aside he should be fine..BTW he can do doubles with the dokken. It is his favorite game we play...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, I have a feeling Mr. Titan is better with birds then we are given to believe!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

He might be into souvenirs. You know collecting feathers for his trophy case or something??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Ya, I have a feeling Mr. Titan is better with birds then we are given to believe!


Oh I bet Titan has excellent field skills and can probably mark like nobodys business but if he truly is as similar to his adopted son as history has shown before, then I bet he could have a bird feathered and skinned in less than ten seconds flat. Of course knowing what a talented trainer his mom is I am sure she could quickly explain the new rules to him.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Oh I bet Titan has excellent field skills and can probably mark like nobodys business but if he truly is as similar to his adopted son as history has shown before, then I bet he could have a bird feathered and skinned in less than ten seconds flat. Of course knowing what a talented trainer his mom is I am sure she could quickly explain the new rules to him.


Agreed, I think the boy's getting bum rap and unable to speak up for himself


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Training today was a mixed bag. We did water stuff, because the "cold pond" is spring fed so even in the 97 degree heat with 98% humidity it stays cold and the dogs are able to swim for a long time.
Tito did some REALLY nice handling in the water. Also did some nice water doubles. Also did some great long swims. Also broke his honor a few times. Also jumped in and stole the other dog's bumper when he was almost back to shore with it. 
NO HERE 
sheeesh


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like Tito had a good day.
Gunner got collar fetch today and I got a good reaction. Sitting on whistle better. Coming along slowly but progress is going forward.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Worked Doo on hand thrown marks and REQUIRED perfect handling of the bumper. We heeled around a bit with me pulling slightly on the bumper rope and corrected when he loosened or dropped it (from Hillman online training segments). He is trying real hard to be good, and is doing much better!

Breeze we just worked obedience. Coming to heel, stays, comes and heeling with attention. She is such a goof.

Tag, excitement bumpers, lots and lots of fun bumpers. He is such a cutie patootie!

We flooded our pasture, so I don't have a lot of dry ground to work with until it soaks in a little, plus it is supposed to rain some which will take the ground longer. I may take them to the school for some drills, but if not will work on pattern drills in the yard and obedience stuff in the shop if the raining is too much.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We did our hold/out homework 2 days in a row so far.

Tonight we went to the pond and did the following:

1) start re-collar conditioning

2) tractable heeling - I learned this trick from someone really really smart and it worked quite well. I revised it for the field instead of the obedience ring. (Gladys had on a prong collar and the e-collar but I didn't use either of them for this, just she was on leash attached to the prong collar) - we walked down the path where she knows she wants to pull and go down to the pond. We did not move unless Gladys was at my side. I did say heel a few times and gave some verbal corrections for inadequate heeling, but mostly made her figure it out for herself. I could see the lightbulb start to go on, and she would move by my side or scoot back into heel. As you can well imagine, it took us around half an hour to get around 75 feet.

3) made Gladys sit and wait while I made my way down the muddy bank - (see I learned how to not go waterskiiing without skis this time)

4) I threw the dokken a few times for her to get some exercise. It all went to pot when I took both hands off her collar to throw it farther and she broke and got away with it. DOH! :doh: DOH! :doh: DOH! :doh::doh::doh:

I got mad and we left then.

I beat myself up for the rest of the night about that but other than that it was a good training session. The tractable heeling exercise was the best part, we'll go back and around a few other places continuing that project.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I beat myself up for the rest of the night about that but* other than that it was a good training session*


So why did you beat yourself up? Now you know what to work on tomorrow. Boy, you are going to have a lot of bruises LOL
Gunner broke on me today. We will address it again tomorrow. He will probably break again before we get it fixed.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Gunner broke on me today. We will address it again tomorrow. He will probably break again before we get it fixed.


Isn't this your little puppy?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonight Bob and I went to Williston. We set up three blinds. Right hand blind 150 yards past a cluster of trees out into the open field. Middle blind about 100 yards through a channel of two large trees with knee-high weeds under the trees and tight by a fallen tree. Left hand blind was short about 45 yards and really nothing too exciting about it.
I ran Slater first by walking up about half way on the two long blinds. He lined both, also lined the short left hand blind.
We put a gunner between the middle and right blind. For the two older dogs (Fisher & Bark) we threw the mark in the direction of each blind, p/u the mark then run the blind, so both were either inline or under the arc depending on how far the throw went. Fisher one-whistled the long right blind and lined the middle one. Bark had a few handles on the long blind but also lined the middle one. Both dogs are very good at picking out channels, hence the success on the middle blind. 
Brought Slater out, who is starting to understand the blind game, but hasn't had much with marks and blinds in the same field. Bob threw the first mark from right to left, pick that up, I had to walk up a few feet to get Slater to focus off him to run the long right blind, but once I sent him he traveled past the gunner with no problems. Got about halfway out there and started to veer to the left, I stopped him and cast right over, he took that cast a good way then started to dig back, which was fine, but I had to stop him again. The perfect cast was a 45º angle back left, but he doesn't really know angle backs yet, and neither an over or back cast would be ideal. An over would probably send him back where he had just come from and a back would drive him back where he was going. So I just shut my mouth and gave him the angle cast and he took it PERFECT straight to the blind. Go Slaydoo!
Came back and ran the left-to right mark, and he lined the middle blind.
He is starting to put this stuff together!! 
Afterwards we drove further back on the property and found a really cool new spot to set up and train. Next time. I'm not sure the total acreage of Lazy J farm but it's a working cattle ranch, pretty freakin big.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> So why did you beat yourself up?


I should have known better. Like getting ripped off by a total shyster, then trusting them, and getting ripped off again. 

Expecting Gladys to be steady is like leaving the Cookie Monster in charge of the cookie jar.

DOH!! Kick self - kick kick kick boot boot boot -> ( )( ) <- my butt 

(we need a butt icon and a boot for it)


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Isn't this your little puppy?


Yes, it is, and I was trying to make him break it was lesson in steadiness. Part of Hillman's program it was expected and dealt with. Tomorrow we will teach it again and he probably won't this time.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Yes, it is, and I was trying to make him break it was lesson in steadiness. Part of Hillman's program it was expected and dealt with. Tomorrow we will teach it again and he probably won't this time.


Gotcha. I haven't watched Hillman's videos although have heard good things about it. Not sure of his timeline for steadiness but 4 months seems young to me. Anyways I'm no expert, it took me 8 years to teach Fisher to break!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

ROFL

Hillmann's got a drill that works pretty well. You play traffic cop. Sit the dog walk away a couple steps. toss the bumper not far at first but don't send her. Walk around her but have a lead long enough to stop her from the bumper. Walk around in front of her a little off to the side then send her. Gradually work out to a distance. Then walk back to her side and send. That's the simplified version but the object is she doesn't decide when to go get it you do. If she moves put her back in the same spot, very important.

Gunner broke today because I wanted him to, to get the correction to reinforce. I have been getting loose with sending him to keep his drive up.




boomers_dawn said:


> I should have known better. Like getting ripped off by a total shyster, then trusting them, and getting ripped off again.
> 
> Expecting Gladys to be steady is like leaving the Cookie Monster in charge of the cookie jar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Gotcha. I haven't watched Hillman's videos although have heard good things about it. Not sure of his timeline for steadiness but 4 months seems young to me. Anyways I'm no expert, it took me 8 years to teach Fisher to break!


No timeline it's a progression. Unfortunately I haven't been able to follow it perfectly. There have been some gaps teaching marks while training with big dogs. The dog's response sets the pace. 
So far I am really impressed with it. It gets great results.
The method is much different than the ones I am used to.
Starts pups at 11 weeks


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> ROFL
> 
> Hillmann's got a drill that works pretty well.
> 
> Gunner broke today because I wanted him to, to get the correction to reinforce. I have been getting loose with sending him to keep his drive up.


Thanks for the tip. We will definitely try this drill. I too have heard good things about the Hillman program.

And I found the lesson in it for myself - not be lacksadaisical about having the tools to be in control of the situation (i.e. on lead).


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good little session this morning. Collar fetch doing a lot better. He cracked me up he finally figured out something was tingling on his neck. He scratched the collar and turned around to look to see if something was back there with a puzzled look on his face. Shook his head, I threw a couple of bumper and repeated. Slipped in baby double and two short sight blinds. He did well. I expect him to put together grabbing the bumper turns that little tingle off.

Anybody know anything about electric shock muscle therapy I am thinking about using that collar on my neck when it gets sore. Feels good on my arm. Just wondering??
On the lowest setting like I am using on him feels like those ones they send home for therapy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Last night I took a hunt training class. My thinking was something different to do, can't hurt. It is supposed to be geared towards dogs working to run JH. It was so hot, instead of being outside they started inside. It's only an hour so only so much you can do. They started working on necessary obedience and steadiness, with holds. Then they set up makeshift holding blinds inside so the dogs had to go from one to the other, then to the line for a short retrieve. Last we went outside for a couple longer marks, and then a bumper toss in to taller grass. 

Gabby was really good. She is the youngest dog in the class, and the farthest along. Since this is a class, I decided to push the limit a little. I walked her to the line off leash (had my transmitter if need be) did very little steadying. The only thing the instructor said was she is mouthing the bumpers a bit on the returns. That I should remind her to hold. I am not sure she has done that before. I will pay more attention but I wondered if the heat was making her a bit more mouthy. Gabby has a softer hold, we have been working on that, and she does get a correction for dropping. She does not drop often, but when I apply pressure on the bumper (or duck) she has to firm up her hold. 

Met a guy with a Toller, he was really nice and working his dog on steadiness. He was telling me of some ponds in a near by area. I may have to ask the instructor for his email so I can get the directions. Maybe we can meet there and work our dogs. 

It was a good night... if not a little hot. Today I am taking Gabby and Quinn for short walks. I am doing it in the heat so they will be short, just a few blocks, but I want them to be able to work in heat (hopefully not this much) so I want them to acclimate to it. Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter, so tomorrow may be the day off.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like you two had fun.
I have suspended afternoon sessions also. Still close to 90 degrees up until dark. Short early morning sessions only.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

They cancelled our tracking class because of the extreme heat, so we are headed into the air conditioning for a little OB traning before leaving for our next show tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this thread is awesome guys! Some excellent reports, I'm loving reading them (also loved the butt icon, LOL) and getting some good ideas.
Short training here today, very hot and humid again. Did a little water, Tito was off on his own agenda. I was on the shoreline tossing a bumper for my friend's dog, thru a bunch of reeds/cattails, she was at about 90 degrees from me. Tito was up the hill behind me, about 20 feet on a sit/stay. (you can see what's coming here, can't you???). I tossed the bumper, all of a sudden I hear a "whooooosh" as Tito clears the weeds and lands in the pond on his way to the bumper.
NO! HERE!!!
SHEESH
He did, however, do an awesome cold blind (I know I know, don't *test* your dog that way) when my friend accidentally tossed a bumper that she was throwing for her dog into the heavy cattails on the shore line. I went and got Tito, he was at a decent angle to it, and sent him out for it. Had to cast him a couple of times, but he did come up with it (it wasn't visible in the weeds) and I was quite pleased.
NOT as pleased at his new idea of diving for seaweed. He dives under and comes up with a mouthful of it, mud and all.
BONEHEAD


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Not a lot of training happening this week--just one of those weeks. But--I did purchase a small chest freezer and I hope to fill it with ducks I shoot and my dog retrieves this fall. Although I am not so good at hitting pigeons yet.....found out I am right handed but left eye dominant which makes aiming a little harder.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

My son is also,
He shoots left handed now he went ahead and switched. You shoot shotguns with both eyes open anyway and it made it harder for him when he shot right handed.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Training on track for the week. Casting is going well, Winter thinks it is a fun game, We got to train with the training group today. Winter ran the Big Dog marks as singles and did a great job. She also saw her first walk-up. It was launched on our way from the holding blind to the line and landed about 10 feet in front of us off to the right. Winter did not break, good dog. Training with pro on Friday. Have a training date set for Sunday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is a strange week for me - traffic is brutal and is getting in my way of training!

But, since it is very hot & humid I brought all 3 dogs to agility (usually it is just Faelan & Towhee) and it was indoors tonight! Air conditioned with fans too - it was a glorious thing. 

Faelan had 3 really nice runs, Towhee had a run which ended with my telling her we're not playing this game (she went a-visiting then once I caught her she got to visit her crate up close & personal) followed by a very nice run and Casey had a really beautiful run. 

No field training today since it really is nasty outside.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It is too hot. The next 2 days are supposed to be even worse with heat advisories.
We did hold/out this morning before work then tonight right before dark we did collar reconditioning, tractable heeling exercise, and me throw the dokken a few times WHILE STANDING ON THE LEASH. Didn't try the Hillman drill yet b/c couldn't remember the details while outside.

I'm pretty sure we will be taking the next 2 days off except for hold/out. Maybe we can do these simple exercises right before dark again. Will see how bad it is tomorrow.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tonight was all about socializing. Had company...again. But this time we sat out in our front yard and I brought Tag out and he had to learn to be a good boy. He still needs some work on his manners, but overall, he was very good.

Doo and Breeze got the shaft, but before we go to bed, I'll take them out and throw some bumpers for them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm left handed but right eye dominant. They told us in hunter safety class that if you are opposite eye dominant, which they say is really common, you can put some scotch tape over one side of some glasses (like light sun glasses etc) when shooting to force your body to use the other eye. Or the instructor said just aim a bit ahead of the target! But they also said it only matters if you're using a rifle, not a shotgun.




GoldenSail said:


> Not a lot of training happening this week--just one of those weeks. But--I did purchase a small chest freezer and I hope to fill it with ducks I shoot and my dog retrieves this fall. Although I am not so good at hitting pigeons yet.....found out I am right handed but left eye dominant which makes aiming a little harder.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

My son found it more natural after a brief getting "used to it period" to go ahead and switch. He shoots everything left handed. He is right handed, left eye dominant. Shotgun should be shot with both eyes open anyway. So I would think it would be easier to switch on it first. Really what ever works for you and you are comfortable with is the best way. Good advice from the instructor. Heck, I don't even look at the barrel when I wing shoot. I keep focused on the target and swing the gun to the right lead.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been covering my left eye and doing better, but I won't be able to do that in the field  I've considered trying lefty as I am using an over and under shotgun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we have our "final exam" for our hunter safety class tonight. The instructor is a hoot, he's been hunting since cave man days I think, and boy can he tell the stories.
Tuesday night he told us if you are in a tree stand, and using a gun with a scope on it, don't ever shoot at anything that walks directly below you. Guy did that recently and shot his big toe off. You see the game thru the scope but the muzzle is a few inches below that....
Also told how he shot a 6 inch diameter hole in the stern of his boat.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Best way to shoot a shotgun is with both eyes open. One way to practice is to shoulder the gun indoors (unloaded of course). Follow the line where the ceiling meets the wall and practice making the gun follow the line without aiming. Keep your eyes focused on the line and make the gun follow where you are looking down the line. Outdoors maybe follow the top of a fence line or anything straight (or curved to make it harder). Object is make the gun go where you are looking not aiming the gun at the line.
That way when you are in field you watch the bird or clay target or whatever, the the gun will follow, swing through it or get your lead and shoot. It is also a safer way to shoot because if something pops up like a dog's head (it happened) you will see it and not shoot because you won't be focused on aiming and the barrel.
To give you an example I don't know if my shotguns have beads on them or not and couldn't tell you what color they are. I assume they are there haven't looked. With that said vent ribs do help. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, two new priorities in training:
1. need to work more on CONTROL in all situations
2. teach my dog that other dogs' penises are bad


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout did well tonight at class. We upped the distraction level which caused her to stress and pace--but we worked through it. We heeled through a group of people who had toys (and then started throwing those toys). She did very well, other than the pacing which we are trying to break. 

Of course we worked on a few other thing but heeling is such a biggie. Did wagon wheel with gloves, group recalls, group signals, and working on not mouthing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, two new priorities in training:
> 1. need to work more on CONTROL in all situations
> 2. teach my dog that other dogs' penises are bad


What did Flip do?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Note to self....
Do NOT read Jodie's posts while drinking coffee.



Loisiana said:


> Okay, two new priorities in training:
> 1. need to work more on CONTROL in all situations
> 2. teach my dog that other dogs' penises are bad


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got 100% on my hunter's safety course exam last night. Wonder if that means I can now be trusted with a gun  ?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this morning we went out already and did just 10 minutes, because it's only 80 right now and there's a halfway decent breeze.
Did the matrix drill (angle backs and over casts) and he slammed 8 in a row. We quit on that!
That's it for us for today. My son is here from FL for just 3 days, and it's stupid busy at the pet hotel, so Tito won't be training any more today and probably not tomorrow. But I was very pleased this morning so it was a good note to stop on!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I got 100% on my hunter's safety course exam last night. Wonder if that means I can now be trusted with a gun  ?


Yep,Except in certain instances.

*Angry* Alpha females and guns don't mix.:--big_grin:

Good the training ended on a good note. Both for you and Tito


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, two new priorities in training:
> 1. need to work more on CONTROL in all situations
> 2. teach my dog that other dogs' penises are bad


Or send him to California for a gay history class.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> this morning we went out already and did just 10 minutes, because it's only 80 right now and there's a halfway decent breeze.
> Did the matrix drill (angle backs and over casts) and he slammed 8 in a row. We quit on that!
> That's it for us for today. My son is here from FL for just 3 days, and it's stupid busy at the pet hotel, so Tito won't be training any more today and probably not tomorrow. But I was very pleased this morning so it was a good note to stop on!


Sounds like a great session  No training here; over 80 this am and very humid (fog your glasses humid) so they didn't even get their hike. No training last night either. It is actually hot enough that I worry about the dogs in the truck in case the engine stalls or something and we are stuck on the highway <sigh> 

I got 100% on my gun safety and test but I have to say I wouldn't trust myself without a whole lot of practise LOL 

Enjoy your sons visit.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> What did Flip do?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-agility-obedience/100675-well-yuck.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Note to self....
> Do NOT read Jodie's posts while drinking coffee.


No doubt!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> this morning we went out already and did just 10 minutes, because it's only 80 right now and there's a halfway decent breeze.
> Did the matrix drill (angle backs and over casts) and he slammed 8 in a row. We quit on that!
> That's it for us for today. My son is here from FL for just 3 days, and it's stupid busy at the pet hotel, so Tito won't be training any more today and probably not tomorrow. But I was very pleased this morning so it was a good note to stop on!


Awesome! Again, enjoy the visit with your son. I think Tito will be okay without training tomorrow.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Okay, two new priorities in training:
> 1. need to work more on CONTROL in all situations
> 2. teach my dog that other dogs' penises are bad


Perhaps in addition to your boob target, you could create a spray for boys' nether regions called Flip-Be-Gone! You could sell bottles of it at ringside.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I can see her now, going around the ring spraying dogs undercarriages.

"Do you mind? It's just a little squirt." :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I got 100% on my hunter's safety course exam last night. Wonder if that means I can now be trusted with a gun  ?


Good for you! I wish I was that, er good. I just go with experienced friends and have never taken a class....

Now you need to come up here and go hunting with me.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I need to take that class also. I am grandfathered from having to take it. But from what I hear from those that need it to hunt out of state. It is a very good class to take and well worth it and informative.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha



Radarsdad said:


> Yep,Except in certain instances.
> 
> *Angry* Alpha females and guns don't mix.:--big_grin:
> 
> Good the training ended on a good note. Both for you and Tito


----------

